# Operas that you have attended



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Madame Butterfly
Il Trovatore 
Romeo & Juliet 
Turendot 
Gianni Schicchi (Collage Production)
Barber of Seville


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

The Rake's Progress
At the Hawk's Well


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

I've _heard_ many more than I've seen, alas, but these are ones that come quickly to mind.

Wagner, _Gotterdammerung_
Puccini, _Turandot_; _La Boheme_
Purcell, _The Faery Queen_
Bizet, _Carmen_
Gounod, _Faust_
Delibes, _Lakme_
Maxwell Davies, _The Lighthouse_
Tchaikovsky, _Pique Dame_


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

The most recent was Tosca at Verona Opera Festival last June.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Sadly, not many. 

The Marriage of Figaro
Madam Butterfly
Carmen
Tosca
La Traviata

But, on the bright side, the place where I grew up didn't even have an opera company so at least now I have chance to attend some.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

LvB said:


> I've _heard_ many more than I've seen, alas...


I think that's true of almost all of us. When I lived in the Chicago area, one could see about three Chicago Symphony Orchestra concerts for the price of one Lyric Opera performance. Now that I'm closer to New York, I have the option of attending the world-famous Metropolitan Opera... but that costs more money, still.


Margaret said:


> Sadly, not many


 and for me, sadly even fewer...

Rigoletto
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Tristan und Isolde

*I'll be seeing _Die Walküre_ inside of the next two weeks...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

There was a time, years ago, when I wasn't interested in attending anything other than _The Ring_, or _Tristan_; then a long period of seeing nothing at all followed (at least partly for financial reasons). But I'm happy to say that eventually I found a way of discarding my Wagnerian blinkers, and surprised myself by discovering I could enjoy a much wider range of opera than I thought I could; and, with tickets often costing about half the price of, say, attending a Bob Dylan concert, going to see an opera doesn't seem to be quite so expensive as it did once (at least, for seats up among the rafters, which is invariably what I opt for).

Looking ahead, rather than backwards, we have tickets so far for _Manon_, _Don Carlos_, and _Seraglio_ coming up in the first half of this year, but I'm hoping to pick up some Handel somewhere if possible in this Handelian celebratory year.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

Going to my first opera Thursday, a production of Don Giovanni! I'm excited.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Madama Butterfly
Turandot
Don Giovanni
The Merry Widow
L'enfant prodigue
Il signor Bruschino
La boheme
Le nozze di Figaro
The Magic Flute
I Pagliacci
Cavalleria rusticana
Carmen (but I was eight years old at the time and didn't speak french then. About the same time my parents made the attempt to carry me with them to performances of La Traviata, Il trovatore and some Wagner, but I firmly refused.
I Capuleti e i Montecchi
There could be more, but I don't remember now.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Almost too many to list, easily 100+

I've sung in about 25 operas (mostly chorus with a few small solo and comprimario roles). Also I've got season tickets to Houston Grand Opera and I've also attended a couple of smaller company seasons here. We've got several collegiate opera performances per year and there are a couple of small professional companies besides HGO.

For not being New York we've got a good opera selection here.

Next Sunday, girlfriend and I are seeing Rigoletto. One of my very favorites.

Previously we've enjoyed Magic Flute, Aida, Tosca, Faust, Marriage of Figaro, Masked Ball... that's just in the past year the ones I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Maritta (Apr 18, 2014)

We have only one opera house in Finland, but fortunately I live in Helsinki, so I am a regular visitor there. But, alas, it is not enought for me. So I have been in operahouses in Tallin, Stockholm, Hamburg, Berlin, Cologne, Essen, Bonn, Munich, Hanover, Orange, Glasgow and London as well. This summer I will travel to Vienna to see Tosca.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

this season, which is my first (and i missed about two months):
Rigoletto
Madama Butterfly
Otello
Carmen
La bohème
Nabucco
Die Fledermaus
Aida
Turandot
Don Pasquale
L'elisir d'amore
Don Giovanni
Il barbiere di Siviglia
Mefistofele 
Tosca
Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Bánk Bán (Erkel)
Jenufa
Der fliegende Holländer
Le nozze di Figaro
Die Zauberflöte
Parsifal (best of the season with Mefistofele)
Don Perlimplín, Don Cristóbal (one act operas by János Vajda)
Le comte Ory
Simon Boccanegra
Il trovatore


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sadly, only a very few:

Ponchielli ~ La Gioconda
Verdi ~ Falstaff
Stravinsky ~ Le Rossignol / Oedipus Rex (staged)
Poulenc ~ Dialogues des carmélites
Monteverdi ~ L'incoronazione di Poppea
Louis Andriessen ~ Rosa, a horse drama
Puccini ~ Turandot / La Boheme


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Verdi ~ Falstaff


i have to wait till late september.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

By Composer
-- A --
none
-- B --
J.C. Bach - Zanaida (Malta)
Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (London)
Beethoven - Fidelio (Venice and others)
Bellini - I Capuletti e I Montecchi (London)
Bellini - Norma (London)
Bellini - I Puritani (San Francisco and others)
Berg - Wozzeck (London)
Berio - Un Re di Ascolta (London)
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini (London)
Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust (London)
Berlioz - Beatrice et Benedict (London)
Birtwhistle - The Mask of Orpheus (London)
Birtwhistle - Gawain (London)
Bizet - Pearl Fishers (London)
Bizet - Carmen (Verona and others)
Boito - Mefistofele (London)
Borodin - Prince Igor (London)
Britten - Peter Grimes (London)
Britten - Albert Herring (London)
Britten - Billy Budd (London)
Britten - The Turn of the Screw (London)
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream (London)

... nope, this is too going to be too big a task having been to operas for 25 years. I'll stop here. Some great memories, particularly when travelling in different countries. Looking through my Viking Opera Guide (where I pencil mark my visits) I'm more preoccupied now with the ones I haven't seen. It's amazing how many perfectly good works are seldom performed.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't remember because my regular opera days were in the 80s when I lived in London and subscribed to ENO and ROH. There are 2 operas a year here and always warhorses with provincial casts so for a long time I didn't bother.

How many operas I've watched on DVD - that's a different matter.


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

Just "Der Fleigende Hollander" by Wagner and "Hansel und Gretel" by Humperdinck...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

These are the ones (as best I can remember) where I attended a live, at the opera house performance (not a cinema showing):

Adams: _A Flowering Tree_
Alfano: _Risurrezione_
Beethoven: _Fidelio_
Bellini: _Norma_
Bizet: _Carmen_
Donizetti: _Don Pasquale_
Donizetti: _L'Elisir d'Amore_
Donizetti: _Lucia di Lammermoor_
Gershwin: _Porgy and Bess_
Glass: _Galileo Galilei_
Gounod: _Faust_
Gounod: _Romeo et Juliette_
Leoncavallo: _I Pagliacci_
Leoncavallo: _Zazà_
Mascagni: _Cavalleria Rusticana_
Massenet: _Manon_
Mozart: _Cosi fan tutte_
Mozart: _Don Giovanni_
Mozart: _Idomeneo_
Mozart: _Le nozze di Figaro_
Mozart: _Die Zauberflöte_
Puccini: _La Boheme_
Puccini: _La Fanciulla del West_
Puccini: _Madama Butterfly_
Puccini: _Manon Lescaut_
Puccini: _La Rondine_
Puccini: _Tosca_
Puccini: _Il Trittico_
Puccini: _Turandot_
Rossini: _Il Barbiere di Siviglia_
Johann Strauss the Younger: _Die Fledermaus_
Richard Strauss: _Der Rosenkavalier_
Richard Strauss: _Salome_
Tchaikovsky: _Eugene Onegin_
Verdi: _Aida_
Verdi: _Attila_
Verdi: _Un Ballo in Maschera_
Verdi: _Don Carlo_
Verdi: _Otello_
Verdi: _Rigoletto_
Verdi: _La Traviata_
Verdi: _Il Trovatore_
Wagner: _Der fliegende Holländer_
Wagner: _Götterdämmerung_
Wagner: _Lohengrin_
Wagner: _Parsifal_
Wagner: _Das Rheingold_
Wagner: _Siegfried_
Wagner: _Tristan und Isolde_
Wagner: _Die Walküre_
Weinberger: _Schwanda the Bagpiper_

In several weeks, I'll be able to add Kevin Puts' _Silent Night_ and Cavalli's _La Calisto_ to the group.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

perempe said:


> this season, which is my first (and i missed about two months):
> Rigoletto
> Madama Butterfly
> Otello
> ...


now i can add:
Mario und der Zauberer (Vajda)
Der Schauspieldirektor (Mozart)
Arabella
Die Frau ohne Schatten
Salome
Ariadne auf Naxos
Der Rosenkavalier
Elektra

hope i can add in two weeks:
Hunyadi László (Erkel)
Iphigenie auf Tauris


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

No idea...but this past season I saw

Persée
Elena
Tancrède
Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme
Artaserse
Lucia di Lammermoor
Alceste
Vec Makropulos
Aida
Così fan tutte
Elektra
I Puritani
La Clemenza di Tito
Werther
Alcina
La Fanciulla del West
Giacomo Puccini
Madama Butterfly
Die Zauberflöte
La Bohème
L’Italiana in Algeri
Tristan und Isolde
I Capuleti e i Montecchi
La Traviata
L'Incoronazione di Poppea


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Operas aren't often performed here, so this is all I've seen in person:

Rigoletto
The Marriage of Figaro
Madama Butterfly
The Barber of Seville

Next year, Tosca is going to be performed locally, so I hope to see that.


----------



## Forkisking (Jul 3, 2014)

Don Giovanni
Die Zauberflöte 
Simon Boccanegra
Romeo et Juliette
La Fancuilla del West
La Boheme
Le Nozze di Figaro
And I just saw The Enchanted Island at the Met, which is a cool combination of different baroque operas and oratorios, like Handel and Purcell.


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

Carmen at Popejoy Hall 1989
Carmen at the Santa Fe Opera 2014
Next year Salome at Santa Fe.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

The only one I've seen is Il Trovatore here at the Houston Grand Opera. I enjoyed it but i was unfamiliar with the piece so I would have enjoyed it a lot more if I had been able to get to know the piece beforehand. I've got a couple great options coming up this next year so I'll for sure be seeing Cosi Fan Tutte.


----------



## cournot (Jan 19, 2014)

I tend to watch favorites multiple times and avoid new operas, but these are the ones I remember best:
Carmen
Marriage of Figaro
Evgeny Onegin
Flying Dutchman
Gotterdamerung
Siegfried
Tannhauser
Peter Grimes
Billy Budd
Cosi Fan Tutte
Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Lucia di Lammermoor
Turandot
La Boheme
Tosca
Don Carlo
Der Rosenkavalier
Dialogues des Carmelites


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My opera attendance was all in the 1980s so my memory will not catch them all, but these for sure (some may not qualify as opera?):

Aida
Rigoletto
Magic Flute 
Hansel and Gretel
Sweeney Todd
Boris Godunov


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Punch and Judy (Harrison Birtwistle)
Cavalleria rusticana, Pagliacci
Cosi
Don Carlo
Mitridate, re di Ponto
Falstaff
Lucia di Lammermoor
Vérnász (Szokolay)
Tannhäuser
Der Freischütz
The Rake's Progress
Háry János

hope I can add Luisa Miller & Rheingold within a month.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Living in Australia...

Gounod: Faust 
Rossini : Barber (twice)
Bizet: Carmen 
Brett Dean: Bliss
Britten : A Midsummer Night's Dream 
Britten : Billy Budd
Janacek: The Makropulos Case 
Prokofiev : The Love for 3 Oranges
Donizetti : Lucia di Lammermoor 
Verdi: Trovatore 
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra 
Verdi: Otello
Wagner: Tannhaeuser
Monteverdi : Orfeo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito 
Mozart : Don Giovanni 
Mozart : Marriage of Figaro 
Mozart : Magic Flute
Delibes: Lakme
Puccini : Il Trittico 
Puccini : Turandot 
Offenbach : Contes d'Hoffmann

A dislocated knee stopped me from seeing Ballo in maschera and Arabella.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Last season..

Werther
Tristan
Tristan
Lohengrin
Walküre
Holländer
Tristan
Tristan
Werther
Tristan
Götterdämmerung
Tristan
Turandot
Tristan
Elektra


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

interestedin said:


> Last season..
> 
> Werther
> Tristan
> ...


Phew! Relieved to know I'm not the only one who sees the same opera multiple times.

In 2013, I saw all six performances of the same production of _Acis and Galatea_.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

sospiro said:


> In 2013, I saw all six performances of the same production of _Acis and Galatea_.


If you liked it, why not? In my case it were 3 different productions  But I don't do that every season.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

The most I've seen is 3, of SFO's recent run of _Jenůfa_. At the same time I saw two performances of _Don Carlo_, and know people that saw all 6.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I have seen 65 different operas by 43 different composers.

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Le nozze di Figaro
Giuseppe Verdi - La traviata
Philip Glass - Satyagraha
Gaetano Donizetti - La fille du régiment
Charles-Francois Gounod - Faust
Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Poisoned Kiss
Richard Wagner - Rienzi
Giuseppe Verdi - Ernani
Rufus Wainwright - Prima Donna
Modest Petrovich Musorgsky - Khovanshchina
Richard Wagner - Das Rheingold
Richard Wagner - Die Walküre
Richard Wagner - Siegfried
Leos Janáček - Věc Makropulos
Richard Wagner - Götterdämmerung
Francis Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Giaccomo Puccini - Suor Angelica
Gian Carlo Menotti - The Medium
Kaija Saariaho - Émilie
Leos Janáček - Jenůfa
Georges Bizet - Carmen
Thomas Adès - The Tempest
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - La clemenza di Tito
Giuseppe Verdi - Un ballo in maschera
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni
Gaetano Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Richard Wagner - Parsifal
Thomas Adès - Powder Her Face
Giuseppe Verdi - Otello
Karlheinz Stockhausen - Michaels reise um die Erde
Claudio Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mark-Anthony Turnage - Anna Nicole
Dmitri Shostakovich - The Nose
Darius Milhaud - L'Enlèvement d'Europe
Ernest Toch - Die Prinzessin auf der Erbse
Paul Hindemith - Hin und zurück
Kurt Weill - Mahagonny Songspiel
Nico Muhly - Two Boys
Richard Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Alexander Borodin - Prince Igor
Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischütz
Gioachino Rossini - La Cenerentola
Vincenzo Bellini - Norma
George Frederic Handel - Partenope
John Adams - The Gospel According to the Other Mary
Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Jake Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Kurt Rohde - Death with Interruptions
Hector Berlioz - Les Troyens
Ludwig van Beethoven - Fidelio
Claudio Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Alban Berg - Lulu
Laura Kaminsky - As One
Gaetano Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Richard Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Gordon Getty - Usher House
Claude Debussy - La chute de la maison Usher
Terrence Blanchard - Champion
Ana Sokolović - Svadba
George Frederic Handel - Alcina
Richard Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer
Giuseppe Verdi - Don Carlo
Conrad Susa - Transformations
Leos Janáček - Příhody lišky Bystroušky
George Frederic Handel - Agrippina

These are listed in the order I first saw them. The first two are Phoenix, AZ. The next 40 are New York City. The remainder are the San Francisco Bay area, along with trips to London and Seattle. I expect to add another half-dozen or so by the end of the year.

Another thing I noticed: the decade from which I have seen the most operas is the current one, even though this is only the 6th year.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

:tiphat:

That's a great list and love the variety. There are several where I've never even heard of the composer, never mind the opera!

Which production of _Les Troyens_ did you see?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I saw the production by David McVicar in San Francisco


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mountmccabe said:


> I saw the production by David McVicar in San Francisco


What did you think of it?


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

I have only seen three, over the span of a lifetime. 

Madame Butterfly
Das Rheingold
Manon Lescaut


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

sospiro said:


> What did you think of it?


Gloire à Didon! It was impressive, all around. The opera has some glorious sections.

San Francisco got Donald Runnicles back to conduct and he led a marvelous rendition of the score. We were supposed to have Bryan Hymel as Énée, but he cancelled. I think I wanted more from Anna Caterina Antonacci as Cassandre, too. Susan Graham was fantastic all around as Didon.

The sets were immense and effective, showing a strong contrast between the two major locations. The dramaturgy didn't seem that detailed, but that's hardly the point.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Scopitone said:


> I have only seen three, over the span of a lifetime.
> 
> Madame Butterfly
> Das Rheingold
> Manon Lescaut


There's plenty of time to see more.

I started slowly and then it escalated!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mountmccabe said:


> Gloire à Didon! It was impressive, all around. The opera has some glorious sections.
> 
> San Francisco got Donald Runnicles back to conduct and he led a marvelous rendition of the score. We were supposed to have Bryan Hymel as Énée, but he cancelled. I think I wanted more from Anna Caterina Antonacci as Cassandre, too. Susan Graham was fantastic all around as Didon.
> 
> The sets were immense and effective, showing a strong contrast between the two major locations. The dramaturgy didn't seem that detailed, but that's hardly the point.


I'm so pleased you liked it. I saw it at ROH and absolutely loved it. I went to the final dress rehearsal and then two performances. I'm surprised it hasn't been revived at ROH as it was sold out several times over and they revive some awful things. I'd go again and more than once if it was revived.

Who sang Énée? There was a big kerfuffle here as Kaufmann was supposed to be singing it and he cancelled at the last minute. Lots of people, including a friend from NZ, arranged the trip specially. Bryan Hymel had sung the role in Amsterdam and he was called in as super sub and did a brilliant job. Anna Caterina Antonacci was Cassandre and Eva-Maria Westbroek was Didon.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Scopitone said:


> I have only seen three, over the span of a lifetime.
> 
> Madame Butterfly
> Das Rheingold
> Manon Lescaut


Hope you get a chance to see more. If you take vacations, do consider an opera trip. Seeing operas on successive nights is such a great experience for a fan.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I'm so pleased you liked it. I saw it at ROH and absolutely loved it. I went to the final dress rehearsal and then two performances. I'm surprised it hasn't been revived at ROH as it was sold out several times over and they revive some awful things. I'd go again and more than once if it was revived.
> 
> Who sang Énée? There was a big kerfuffle here as Kaufmann was supposed to be singing it and he cancelled at the last minute. Lots of people, including a friend from NZ, arranged the trip specially. Bryan Hymel had sung the role in Amsterdam and he was called in as super sub and did a brilliant job. Anna Caterina Antonacci was Cassandre and Eva-Maria Westbroek was Didon.


Tank goodness for DVD recordings.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Finally found a good chance to get a seat and attend my first opera in a theatre. R. Strauss' Elektra in Palau de les Arts in Valencia. Great minimalistic and dark production, subtiltes in a small screen in front of the seat. I could get a place on the second floor very close to the orchestra






Klytämnestra
*Doris Soffel* (best of the main cast. She sung so well, so loud, looked a bit frail in movements but splendid in looks)
Elektra
*Iréne Theorin* (not as glossy as 10 years ago, of course, often drowned by the orchestra)
Chrysothemis
*Sara Jakubiak* (some projection issues but greatly performed)
Aegisth
*Štefan Margita*
Orest
*Derek Welton* (I would say his voice projection in the hall was very good. I don't remember much about his voice)

And yes, Marc Albrecht conducted there. He was waiting in the pit talking to the players of the Valencia Opera orchestra before the "play" began.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Granate said:


> Finally found a good chance to get a seat and attend my first opera in a theatre. R. Strauss' Elektra in Palau de les Arts in Valencia. Great minimalistic and dark production, subtiltes in a small screen in front of the seat. I could get a place on the second floor very close to the orchestra


Doris Soffel was also my Klytamnestra in a performance at the Bayerische Staatsoper in 2017. She brought the role to life in a somewhat odd production that took place mostly in front of the curtain. I'd call it opulent-minimalistic.










Here she is actually draped in the curtain!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I probably attended 6-10 operas in the early- to mid-1980s when they did not have surtitles. I can only remember a few of them. Boris Godunov was the one that really stands out, particularly the Holy Fool scene. I also saw Sweeny Todd but is that an opera? At the time my pursuit of opera was twofold: a means to make classical music more interesting (music, singing, and acting combined) and a means to get dates with classier ladies. 

More recently (past several years) I have attended the following and all were wonderful:

Handel's Alcina
Handel's Ariodante
Monteverdi's L'orfeo with the different ending
Humperdinck's Hansel and Gretel


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> … and a means to get dates with classier ladies.


Did it work?Did it work?Did it work?Did it work?Did it work?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taplow said:


> Did it work?Did it work?Did it work?Did it work?Did it work?


It generally weeded out the beer-drinking low-life types, and I did get some nice dates, but that is not how I met my wife. And my wife has no interest in opera.
.


----------

